

Ask HN: Why doesn't Redis have a thread pool? - onpar

RDBMS&#x27;s, such as MySQL, have thread pools, then why doesn&#x27;t redis? I&#x27;ve found it to be a bottle neck on more than one occasion, are there specific reasons why redis isn&#x27;t multithreaded and what are interesting work arounds?
======
sdoowpilihp
Antirez, the developer of Redis, addresses this on one of his blog posts.
Essentially, it was a design choice. He made the trade off of having a single
threaded application to speed up development timelines and not have to worry
about the short comings of developing in a multi-threaded application (atomic
operations, locks, etc).

He delves into the multi threaded debate about half way down the article:

[http://oldblog.antirez.com/post/update-on-memcached-redis-
be...](http://oldblog.antirez.com/post/update-on-memcached-redis-
benchmark.html)

edit: I suppose a work around would be to shard multiple redis instances on
separate cores of the same box. This would give you some of the benefits of
multi-threading.

